# Looking for fast cutting stones



## turbochef422 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sometimes at work I'll do 10 to 20 knives and just looking for around a 400, 1,000 and 3,000 grit stones that are real fast cutting. Looking for suggestions thAnks Nick


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 10, 2015)

For that range, I'd go Chosera 400 - JNS 1,000 - Shapton Glasstone 3,000 (this is my personal lineup, but I use a 5k Shapton GS made for ZK rather than 3k).


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 10, 2015)

Gesshin 400, bester 1200, maybe green brick or gesshin 3k or rika 5k.


----------



## osakajoe (Mar 10, 2015)

I have over 30 different stones at my disposal and do sharpen knives professionally. I also sometimes have to do that many knives. The Sigma select II stones cut very fast and are my choice when I don't have a lot of time and want a fantastic result. 

They are designed for high speed steel so can sharpen your blue and white steels very fast. As well as your vg10 and AUS10. 

Medium grit 
The select II #1000 cuts super fast but at the cost of dishing faster. 
Or the #1200 cuts fast and doesn't dish as much. This one is recommended if you are sharpening single bevel since it dishes slower 

Rough grit
The #240 is super fast but dishes fast.

Fine grit
I usually finish on the #6000 but you can use any other decent honing stone you already have, or cheaper if your budget isn't big, since most of the work was been done


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 10, 2015)

At that volume many of the knives must be stainless. JNS 1k is crazy fast but clogs fast on stainless. 

I'd be tempted to go: DMT coarse, gesshin 2K, felt with Dave's 3 micron diamond spray. 

The strop could be magnetic to the DMT and the 2K could get resurfaced by the DMT too.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 11, 2015)

What is the approximate grit of DMT coarse? Just wondering as that seems like it would leave big teeth.


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 11, 2015)

It's a real mix of stainless and carbon. A lot of the chefs in the area that drop them off have decent quality carbon.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2015)

Gesshin 400 for sure. It works well on all types of steel. Definitely much faster than chosera 400.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 11, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Gesshin 400 for sure. It works well on all types of steel. Definitely much faster than chosera 400.



Does the Gesshin also dish slowly? I have used the Chosrera 400 extensively and have had to do only minimal flattening and it cuts faster than others I've tried in that grit range, and it leaves a great scratch pattern.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 11, 2015)

It dishes faster than a beston 500 but cuts faster as well. Excellent feedback and scratch pattern. Jon also has a 400s which dishes even slower apparently.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 11, 2015)

The Shapton Pro's seem to cut very fast, don't dish much and are affordable priced compared to a lot of the other options out there at the grits your interested in.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 11, 2015)

Chosera 400, 800, 3000.


----------



## panda (Mar 11, 2015)

benuser - i am planning on exactly that lineup for use at work.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 11, 2015)

The 800 is their hidden gem.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2015)

Fritzkrieg said:


> Does the Gesshin also dish slowly? I have used the Chosrera 400 extensively and have had to do only minimal flattening and it cuts faster than others I've tried in that grit range, and it leaves a great scratch pattern.



Chosera 400 has alot of great attributes. But if the OP is looking for a stone that sharpens and thins fast I would suggest he look elsewhere.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 12, 2015)

Not to threadjack, but I am now sold on the Gesshin 400S. I'm curious to see the difference between it and my Chosera  Great thread, folks.


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 5, 2015)

So I went with the chosera 400 800 3000. I really love them so far. I haven't had to go "all out" yet so I can't say how fast the 400 is when the edge is toast but so far so good. They feel great and the edge came off toothy. In gonna add something coarser for my work set up and probably a higher one too. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

